# Steve from Middle Tennessee



## Huntertn (May 3, 2012)

Hello all! My wife and I started our first hive on April 26 with a 3 lb package of 4.9 bees. I realized I was getting into beekeeping when my wife told me we were attended a "Bee School" at a local bee club in February . Sounded interesting and the local club is great. We are using all 8-frame medium with was foundation and trying to go chemical free.


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Welcome to the site. Me and my wife just started this year with two 5 frame nucs. So far so good. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

Hello to both! Congrats on starting a very enjoyable hobby, with lots of opportunity for individualism (even though beekeeping is an ancient art). It is thrilling to watch your first colony expand from a small package into a booming hive, and your first honey will be incredible (and an incredible sticky mess the first time you try to extract it!).


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome HTN!


----------



## Huntertn (May 3, 2012)

It is pretty amazing watching a bunch of bees get organized and start building up. I guess I now know what "busy as a bee" actually mean. Those girls are amazing!


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Huntertn said:


> It is pretty amazing watching a bunch of bees get organized and start building up. I guess I now know what "busy as a bee" actually mean. Those girls are amazing!


One bit of advice, as hard at it can be, try not to open your hive more than once per month. After installing a package of bees, I try to guage their progress by how much syrup they take and how active they are. I don't open the hive for 4 weeks. 

Its great you are doing this together. Good luck! 

Phil


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Meigs County, TN. I hope everything goes your way!


----------



## SpeckledPup (May 25, 2011)

Huntertn
Welcome to the addictive world of bees.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, You can check your bees as often as you like, try to keep it to once a day.. If you only checked them once a month they will swarm for sure..


----------



## Huntertn (May 3, 2012)

I check them at least once a week. I try not to bother them too much - but I want to make sure they have the space they need before they need it. They finished 7 of 8 frames in the first box in 10 days. The second box took about 4 weeks to almost finish since they were busy doing other things. Added the 3rd medium Saturday. 

From talking to others in the club it seems like they are doing pretty good.


----------

